# Newly, Improved Justin Bieber!



## Patar (May 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxDlC7YV5is&feature=player_embedded

This kid is so good it's not even funny. And he's only in 6th grade. Justin Bieber clone FTW!


----------



## Chopsuey (May 12, 2010)

He's better, I'll give him that. :D Not exactly someone I'd listen to, but hey. He's better than Justin Beiber himself. xD


----------



## Patar (May 12, 2010)

Give him a break :D He's only 12. That's about 4 years a difference than Justin Bieber? And already he's that much better than him.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 12, 2010)

A dead cat can sing better than Justin Bieber, Pat. That's not saying much.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 13, 2010)

When I was singing as nasal as I could to voice Piris, I sounded better than Justin Bieber. I doesn't take much effort.


----------



## Patar (May 13, 2010)

WHO CARES THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS IS TO POINT OUT HOW GOOD THIS 6TH GRADER CAN SING.

Justin Bieber's a girl


----------



## Zuu (May 13, 2010)

it made me smile, i like his voice. i don't like the music, but yeah. and it was entertaining to watch the girls in the background freak out. 

i don't really have an opinion concerning justin bieber, i guess i need to listen to her first.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 13, 2010)

Patar said:


> Justin Bieber's a girl





Kammington said:


> A dead cat can sing better than Justin Bieber, Pat. That's not saying much.


These combined. xD And he is good for a 6th grader, but I just don't find it that great because I don't really like that type of music. D:


----------



## ultraviolet (May 13, 2010)

> Justin Bieber's a girl


there's a facebook group to the effect of 'Justin Bieber is Miley Cyrus with a wig'


----------



## Murkrow (May 13, 2010)

I don't have an opinion on Justin Bieber because I've not heard one thing about him other than people complaining on the internet. Although I guess I don't like him after finding out that he doesn't know what the word "German" means.


----------



## Patar (May 13, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Although I guess I don't like him after finding out that he doesn't know what the word "German" means.


I read that article on Yahoo. He claims that the host said "Jewman". But even after looking at the card, he still didn't get it :DDD


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (May 13, 2010)

I really rather like this kid. He's far better than Bieber and the "shite" genre.


----------



## Tailsy (May 15, 2010)

How _dare_ Justin Bieber be so popular!! God. This automatically makes him the *worst person in the world* because his voice hasn't broken and I don't appreciate his music. Clearly, I must insult him at every opportunity because it's cool. Man, I feel *awesome*.

The kid's pretty good, though.


----------

